

Ask HN: How does the US Government just "revoke" Snowden's passport? - 3327

Are the charges in question enough to do this without a fair trial?
======
vectorbunny
The principal law enforcement reasons for the U.S. State Department to deny or
revoke a passport are the existence of (1) a valid federal or state felony
arrest warrant; or (2) a criminal court order, condition of parole or
condition of probation that forbids departure from the United States (See 22
C.F.R. 51.60-51.62).

SOURCE:
[http://www.ojp.usdoj.gov/smart/pdfs/passport_fact_sheet.pdf](http://www.ojp.usdoj.gov/smart/pdfs/passport_fact_sheet.pdf)

------
LoganCale
From what I have read elsewhere, passports remain the property of the U.S.
government and they claim the right to revoke them after charging someone with
a felony.

